
Reduced Vitamin K Status as a Modifiable Prognostic Risk Factor in Covid-19 - drocer88
https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202004.0457/v2
======
floatingatoll
Their recommendation is that a future trial should test _whether_ this
treatment possibility shows any change on infected patients in controlled
settings:

“A trial should assess whether increasing MGP and protein S activity by
vitamin K administration improves Covid-19 outcomes.”

It is unknown if this helps or not - they are simply noting that the data
encourages human testing.

As with all Covid preprint science, do _not_ begin taking dietary supplements
after reading a preprint headline or conclusion.

~~~
narag
_do not begin taking dietary supplements after reading a preprint headline or
conclusion._

If I wasn't already taking them (adding C and D for good measure), I would
start right now. One thing is chloroquine with its risky side effects (and it
seems useles after all) and another very different thing is a vitamin
supplement that's good for your health anyway.

~~~
floatingatoll
Your advice is unsafe without the context necessary to avoid harming oneself
when adding or changing dietary supplementation. While you may understand that
context, your flat declaration that "vitamin supplements are good" is plainly
wrong without significant disclaimers that you did not include.

Vitamin K, as with other vitamins, can conflict with other medications, and
therefore could result in an increased chance of harm or death to someone who
takes it because "vitamin supplements are good for your health anyways"
without understanding those risks. For example, one list of contraindications
from a random Internet result lists:

> ... _antacids, blood thinners, antibiotics, aspirin_ ... _drugs for cancer,
> seizures, high cholesterol_ ...

Covid-19 is theorized to disrupt blood clotting in the body, and Vitamin K
influences blood clotting in the body, so of course there's something worth
studying here. But if the results are that Vitamin K supplementation increases
harmful Covid-19 clotting, then more people will die from Covid simply because
they took Vitamin K after reading a headline in the news.

~~~
narag
I'm not giving _advice_ , you are, and in absolute terms. I just told what I'm
doing.

And... come on, I'm not a medical publication, or someone writing a label for
a prescription drug, but a individual in an online forum taking issue with
your previous dismissive comment.

Of course you need to research what you take, of course you need to look for
maximum doses. Everyone needs to understand this because vitamins are otc, you
can buy them through Amazon.

------
whoopdedo
Great. Now my grocery store is going to be sold out of carrots.

~~~
nradov
More like spinach and broccoli.

~~~
whoopdedo
Ah, right. I was confusing Vitamin K with beta-carotine.

------
BruceEel
Notice they refer to comorbidity from ageing and vascular calcification and
thus the importance of K2. Good sources are dairy or, if you are vegan, natto!
It's a (stinky) K2 MK-7 bomb [1].

PS: the formatting from hell? preprint looks like a web page printed out by
internet explorer 5...

[1] - see "Menaquinone Content of Cheese" (includes comparison with natto)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5946231/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5946231/)

